# Do you want me ???



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Pee po....scruffy dog


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes I want you xxxx

Peek a Poo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWE!!!!! that picture is just too cute!!! lol silly girl.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I want her too!! Sweet photo


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Too cute


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Now that is not fair, you got all of my hopes up - I thought excellent a dog that needs a new home, but I suspect you didn't really mean that.... but if you did, YES I DO!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh Marzi sorry I might just keep her for the time being. She kept popping her head out I had to sit and wait to get a shot. Her muzzle was all over the place and she was covered in dried leaves.
One where I was too late ...










And too early lol....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha that's great! If you didn't know what you was looking for on the pic you wouldn't see her! X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll have you Mable . She is camouflaged in that bush with her white mop top!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely picture and I just love the Rock Rose plant, its one of my favourites. Now mixed with a cockapoo - perfect


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Lovely picture and I just love the Rock Rose plant, its one of my favourites. Now mixed with a cockapoo - perfect


Thanks Julie lol I had no idea what it was


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Thanks Julie lol I had no idea what it was


Otherwise known as Cistus. It has many papery flowers that only last a day, but new ones are always coming through.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a great shot!!! That looks beautiful and professional!! What a little doll . . even with a scruffy muzzle!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it. Beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Nanci said:


> What a great shot!!! That looks beautiful and professional!! What a little doll . . even with a scruffy muzzle!!


Oh Nancy I had to laugh..... My photos are far from professional, infact I look at others shots and wonder how its done, I think I'm well known for rubbish photos xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Beautiful picture, she blends in so well. I love the one of the bush and no dog as well as 50% of my photos are of nothing, they seem to decide to move the minute I press the button!


----------



## Diamondgal (Jun 12, 2013)

Love it! How funny x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh Nancy I had to laugh..... My photos are far from professional, infact I look at others shots and wonder how its done, I think I'm well known for rubbish photos xx


I just take a million shots and then show the good ones! she looks lovely - and I wouldn't have had a clue what the plant was, I look after a 4 yr old boy and just yesterday he said to me 'those are sweet williams aren't they?' and guess what, I didn't know! (and they were in my garden!).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Isn't she beautiful... Gorgeous coat!


----------

